# clove tea?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

i know cloves are said to be okay during nursing (whole, not the oil), but how much is safe, in tea form? Like, what would be too much?


----------



## Emaye (May 23, 2008)

I have been putting cloves in my tea for a long time (while nursing or otherwise). I think it is okay  Delicious stuff....


----------

